# Recommendation required for Gran Canaria aparthotel



## landmarkjohn (4 Mar 2011)

Hi, so we have the Ryanair flights from Knock to Gran Canaria for the last week in March and are now looking accommodation.

We would like a good quality aparthotel or apartment with pool and loungers. Near restaurants and supermarket.

Sea and sand not required. Max €700 for the week. All recommendations appreciated. Thanks.
​


----------



## runner (7 Mar 2011)

Ive used this place quite a few times and very happy with it in all these respects.
Should be around 400 only per week.
http://www.svterraflorpark.com/


----------



## salaried (8 Mar 2011)

Which resort are you planning on staying in John ?.


----------



## landmarkjohn (8 Mar 2011)

No plans, was thinking of Puerto Rico, then somebody said it was very quiet so open to suggestions. We like to to have a bit of life around and be walking distance to main strip, bars and restaurants but still be able to get our sleep.....(young mid forties) not too much to ask? ;->


----------



## salaried (9 Mar 2011)

Hi John. We are in the same age group and like to be in walking distance to the centre  as well as still being able to sleep . We always stay in Puerto Rico as it can be as quite or loud as you decide, We usually stay up hill from the harbour area but our usual complex is not available in april. I have booked the Terrezemar sun suites as I have recieved some good feedback from people that stayed there last year. We stayed on the higher level last year and though reasonably fit it can be a bit of a dose if you leave your complex every day to go down to the lower level to go to the beach or the harbour area. We got them for 430 euro for 7 nights.


----------



## clareG (9 Mar 2011)

Hi John, Maybe have a look at Maspalomas, lovely there, great bar called 19th hole and fab restaurants. ENJOY


----------



## landmarkjohn (13 Mar 2011)

Thanks for all replies, Terrazamar booked in Puerto Rico... transfers, bars and restaurants anyone?


----------



## salaried (14 Mar 2011)

John have you booked the Terrezamar suites or the Terrezemar sunsuites. The reason I am asking is there is construction work happening at the moment, It is in full view if staying in the Terrezemar suites but hardly noticeable if staying in the Terrezemar sunsuites which is further up, I got that info from friends living there which is why I booked the latter. I am sure you can change if that is an issue for you, Just thought it would be handy to know, Regards Salaried.


----------



## suemoo1 (14 Mar 2011)

john.. Terrezamar are right beside the commercial centre where all the restaurants are, you cant go wrong really as so much choice.. also a couple of nice one 20 mins walk down to the harbour/beach area.. we were there last year great spot..


----------



## landmarkjohn (14 Mar 2011)

Great, looking good so far then. We are in the Terrazamar Sun Suite (I am spelling as per booking.com, I hope it is the same place :-O), so thanks Salaried for the heads up.

I reserved with www.booking.com for €406 for 7 nights, no breakfast.


----------



## landmarkjohn (6 Apr 2011)

Reporting back, we had a good holiday, these apartments are the best I have stayed in (10+ sun holidays) at this price. We were put in the Sunsuite Royal which is at the top, I did request best apartment, no smoking on the booking form. Plenty of loungers and a clean pool

Not recommended for people with buggies or strollers unless feeling fit as there are 80 steps down to the strip (taxi €3).... that said there were people with small children so they managed. Aircon would have been €36 extra on the €406 we paid.


----------



## salaried (7 Apr 2011)

Glad you enjoyed yourself John, Where we stayed last year had 465 steps down to the strip, Would you go back?


----------



## landmarkjohn (7 Apr 2011)

I would go back for the size of the balcony alone!! That said I have never been back to the same place twice but it's getting close to that, I would have no hesitation recommending this holiday. 
You can save another €40 for a couple by getting the bus from the airport to Puerto Rico, coming back not possible with early Knock flight times but you can get a taxi to do it for €50 if you negotiate a day or two before (don't tell anyone or the other drivers get upset ;->)
We did a local bus trip to Playa De Ingles one day, a local bus trip to Mogan on Friday for the market and Anfi beach resort another day... ask the driver where to get off for Anfi!!


----------



## dubdoyle123 (18 May 2011)

How do you get an upgrade here to the Royal,? I have booked with Alpharooms and did ask for nice apt.no smoking etc. have did this before and did not get upgraded, any help appreciated>


----------



## landmarkjohn (19 May 2011)

I don't know, that's where they put us, lucky I guess.


----------

